# Made my first salt bars



## Woodi (Mar 20, 2008)

It was a small batch, made only 5 bars in individual molds. Here are the 3 prettiest: They smell fabulous!







my recipe:

8.4 ounces coconut oil
.9 ounces castor oil
lye 1.4 ounces
water 4 ounces
sea salt 8 ounces (by weight)
5X lemon eo .5 ounces


----------



## skeel (Mar 20, 2008)

Yum...I love lemon scents....I bet they smell good and they look nice and creamy too. I haven't tried salt bars yet.


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Mar 20, 2008)

Very nice Woodi.


----------



## Woodi (Mar 21, 2008)

They did turn out pretty creamy for salt bars, I was surprised. Next batch I make will be using my usual 3 or 4 oils recipe. This one was just coconut and castor. Will be interesting to see the difference.


----------



## mare61 (Mar 21, 2008)

Those salt bars look awesome. I noticed that they are very high in coconut oil, so they must be very cleaning. I'm looking for a soap to make for my husband to take the pig smell of his hands. Would those salt bars work???????


----------



## IanT (Mar 24, 2008)

they look beauuutiful!

I like the foot one! where did you purchase your molds??


----------



## gardencottage (Apr 14, 2008)

Beautiful and so creamy looking!
I bet they smell heavenly!!!


----------



## Woodi (Apr 14, 2008)

I think you can make salt bars with any combination of oils in a recipe. for pig smell,  I would scent with strong eo's like peppermint, clove, cinnamon.

but I don't know for sure about the smell. Did you see the movie: Waking Ned Devine? It's one of my favorites. A pig farmer in the movie keeps trying diffferent fruity soaps, but it never seems to work to win the heart of the girl he loves.

and Ian: I have had those molds for a few years now, and cannot remember where I got them. Milky Way maybe? ..but they have changed and seem to offer a lot less these days.


----------



## earthygirl (Apr 14, 2008)

I love em!  how cute!  I bet they smell delish.  I have been on a lemon kick for a while now


----------



## Mom232 (Apr 14, 2008)

I bet those smell good!  They are really cute.  I love the foot.


----------



## LaurieH (Apr 15, 2008)

Love the foot one. Very creamy looking also. I have never done a salt bar, what are the benefits to a salt bar?

LaurieH


----------



## justcrafty (Apr 15, 2008)

Salts have been known to help with circulation, detoxify, and can help retain moisture in the skin. Handmade Soap made with dead sea salt is a perfect facial bar for cleansing, exfoliating and helps stimulates the pores.  Sea salt has also been known to help with facial breakouts and minor skin irritations. My daughter has acne and uses. I make with no fragrance of any kind. My husband loves to shower with it.   Judy


----------



## gallerygirl (Apr 16, 2008)

How wonderful those are!!!!!  Love the foot!  k


----------



## digit (Apr 25, 2008)

They do look very creamy and wonderful! Salt bars on my "to make" list. This list is getting longer and longer.   

digit


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2008)

Woodi said:
			
		

> It was a small batch, made only 5 bars in individual molds. Here are the 3 prettiest: They smell fabulous!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Does anybody think this recipe would work well using HP?


----------



## deanpurple (May 15, 2008)

Woodi said:
			
		

> It was a small batch, made only 5 bars in individual molds. Here are the 3 prettiest: They smell fabulous!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Might take that recipe, make some for Christmas for the family.


----------



## Norai (Mar 21, 2009)

Anyone know if epsom salts would be good for this? Trying to google epsom salts soap recipes only comes up with bath salts rather than soaps - but since epsom salts are so good for your skin it would be awesome if they worked in soaps... 

While they are both salts, they are significantly different compounds (NaCl v MgSO4), so I don't know if it would react differently.

Anyone already try this? Might be next on my to-try list otherwise.


----------



## carebear (Mar 21, 2009)

no epsom salts wont work.


----------



## surf girl (Mar 21, 2009)

Hey carebear?  Do you know why the Epsom salts don't work i.e. what happens in the pot or cure or what's wrong with the final soap? (Or even why-why, meaning what chemically happens?)


----------

